# Lexapro



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello, I just started taking lexapro this week. This is my first time ever taking an anti-depressant and I'm wondering how lexapro has worked for other ppl.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I take lexapro at a very low dosage. It seems to help, but I am still at the trial and error phase. Trial and error can take a few years.Good LuckJoyce


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

oops! double post


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

I was on Lexapro but it did not help me much symptom wise. I am IBS C/D. Did not notice any change at all (for IBS or for mood) although the dose was increased to highest it can be taken.


----------

